# Restoring Sage DB to full health



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Came across a Sage Dual Boiler at a price I couldn't resist. It was sold functioning but with a fault which i am yet to encounter and needs much TLC, having been in storage for some time. I will list all the niggles and potential issues to see if others can advise or just follow its restoration to its presumed previous glory.

1. The main fault was meant to be the machine shorting on heating up from cold. The previous owner suspected a water leak onto electrics. Although not sure why this wouldn't happen at anytime during operation if an o ring was worn. I'll need to warm up the machine with the top off to inspect better.

2. The pump sounds overly rattly and at times during preinfusion doesn't come on. Instead the grouphead lets some water out to wet the puck. This seems abnormal as the preinfusion should be with the pump at lesser pressure, no?

3. There is staining on the top plate from being stored. It appears quite permanent but wondered if anyone had any suggestions to attempt removal. Pics later.

4. The machines right side and back feel very hot. The steam boiler should make the exterior of the machine this hot? Is this normal for DBs? Or an indication of overheating?

5. The steam wand is dripping water when not in use. This appears to be a common problem. Solutions?

6. The inside of the group head is quite dirty from v old dried coffee. What is the best way to clean this?









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

1) a leaking O ring could result in water going anywhere. There are some exposed mains connections in the machine - heaters. The only way of disconnecting them fully is to unplug the machine.

2) The pumps aren't the quietest but only you can judge if there is anything wrong with it. The solenoid can also rattle / buzz. Pumps - Ulka parts.

3) Surprised you want an answer - what stain etc why not just try something. Window cleaning spray can remove all sorts of grime.

4)Sounds like the steam boiler is working. The only answer to that is to measure the boiler temperature and compare with numbers in the manual.

5) Usual problem with all Sage machines is scale. The steam wand can be descaled a bit when the machine is in descale mode but like the solenoid it may need dismantling and descaling /cleaning. In this case what ever seal they use may need replacing. Same with water.

6) I would have thought you had already come across Puly Cleaner plus soaking parts in it.

Personally I would stick to puly descaler. Also when using the machines descale cycle not drain on the first one when the descaler is in. In your case it might pay to run several like this with fresh descaler.

Past this you are more or less on your own but there has been posts of interest that you might find with searches. Also info on other coffee forums.

John

-


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

My Oracle started doing the same thing with the pump - not sure why yet, I've cleaned and tested the main solenoid and now I have a brass pump and OPV on order, waiting to fit that and see if its just a weakened pump - as info, I've only used remineralised RO water so it isn't scale.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Kannan said:


> My Oracle started doing the same thing with the pump - not sure why yet, I've cleaned and tested the main solenoid and now I have a brass pump and OPV on order, waiting to fit that and see if its just a weakened pump - as info, I've only used remineralised RO water so it isn't scale.


How old is the machine? I was going to ask what is the difference with the brass pump in functionality. Did you find out?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

The machine is about 5 years old, well looked after - just started to spring a minor leak from the steam boiler inlet from the pump... don't know what difference the brass pump will make, I read it's quieter but have to wait and see! Hopefully it arrives tomorrow so I'll get to fit it in the next day or so, I'll post back!


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh sorry no difference in functionality as far as I'm aware, just more hard wearing and quieter I hope!


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

So all fitted in case anyone was wondering  Brass pump is marginally smoother sounding when pulling shots, I personally think it's almost as loud as the plastic pump - so not sure id necessarily recommend going out to do this mod, but happy I did it as got to tidy up the back of the machine and figure out all the plumbing! Also did the slayer mod whilst I was at it - now that is interesting!


----------

